# My mum said I could show you my new horse!



## Gixer (May 3, 2007)

Hi

My name is Beth and I just had my 11th birthday, I love looking at all the horses on this site with my mum and she said I could show you my Nancy!

Nancy is 22 which is quite old and my little sisters are learning to ride on her but I do the most looking after her but I dont mind  

We only just got Nancy but she is so good and friendly and follows me around the yard all the time so I dont have to run all over trying to catch her!

I really love her and even though she is old she is still pretty! I need to comb her mane and tail though :wink:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

aww shes so adorable what breed is she :?:


----------



## Gixer (May 3, 2007)

She's a Falkland Island horse, mum said they come from Welsh cobbs and Exmoor or Dartmoor ponies a long time ago, there is some south american type of horses mixed in from when they had cattle here so I think she is a bit of everything!
She used to work really hard sheep hearding, but shes retyred from that now.
mostly they use motorbikes now for bringing the sheep in. All the farms still have horses though but they just sort of run wild!

I think she is very happy since she come to live with us and she is spoiled because we bought her a blanket for the winter so she doesnt have to always be covered in snow like before :lol:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

wow she is a bit of everything.sounds like she is going to have a good rest of her life with you!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww she's pretty. Looks fab for her age too! :wink:


----------



## horsegirlz (May 9, 2007)

Awww, he looks adorable! *steals* lol


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

She's cute! I love the second pic of you two. Great relationship. Do you ride English?


----------



## Gixer (May 3, 2007)

Hi

Im Sam, Beths mom - shes in school at the moment! She wont mind me telling you though that we dont have any tack for her, Beth just rides her with a leading rein attatched to the halter and no saddle, but I have ordered a junior english saddle to be shipped down from the UK, and also a nice new bridle and a pee wee bit which I have heard great things about.

She has really bonded well with Beth, as you can see from the photos there is no need to tie her up to groom her, she's like a puppy dog and just follows us all over! Never met a horse like her in all my life, she is so friendly and you can see her get all excited when she spots beth coming across the field home from school and she goes trotting over to say hello :lol:


----------



## PrettyHorse (May 8, 2007)

That's the cutest thing ever! I wish my horse took a liking to me the way this little gal has to your daughter! The horse is adorable. Makes me want to come to your islands and snatch her up! haha. Good luck with her and your daughter is going to love the saddle and everything! Nothing beats a nice bareback ride every now and then though.


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

what a sweet heart, im sure that they will have lots of fun together


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

your horse looks Great!!!! all of the old horses that i've met so far have been skinny, but your horse doesnt look old at all to me!!! if you hadn't told me her age i wouldv'e guessed she was about 10 or so. congrads on a great horse and bond. and i agree a bareback ride is always fun.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

SHE LOOKS JUST LIKE MY FRIEND'S HORSE BEAVER!!!! i am not kidding if you didn't tell me her name, i would be like wow---it's beaver! my friend had to put her down last year thugh so i guess i would know...


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

she looks so young! nancy i mean! one of my horses is...wait for it 39, no jokes.obviously she's not ridden, but she still loves a good gallop around the paddock! apparantly she was a phyco to ride though!


----------

